# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post a pic of your 2-point mandolin

## Jim MacDaniel

Of the myriad body shapes available for mandolins, the two-point has always grabbed me. As of late I have been especially intrigued with the Lebeda J5, and keep going back to the Devil's Dream web site on a regular basis. Yet I've never purchased one to date, although I have come close (I bid on a couple on the auction site in the past, but was outbid each time).

That said, may I ask all of you two-point owners out there to post a picture of your baby here? To start things out, here is a pair of Lebeda J5's (neither of which I own  :Wink:

----------


## mandolirius

1995 Phoenix Ultra

----------


## Chris Travers

Nice one Mandolirius! But do you have a pic of the front?

crazylotrfan

----------


## Magnus Geijer

My #1.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;My #1.&gt;

Whoa! I like that. A lot  

crazylotrfan, I'll see if I can find a decent front shot.

----------


## mandolirius

phoenix front

----------


## mandolirius

headstock

----------


## maj34

Here's my Phoenix Standard. Sorry about the poor photo.

----------


## maj34

The back. . .

----------


## Barb Friedland

I love my BRW 2 point

----------


## Barb Friedland

and here's the flip side.

----------


## dougjay

Two-Point by Austin Clark (no. 22).

----------


## dougjay

Two more angles on the Austin Clark Two-Point.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Wow - beautiful instruments, each and every one! 

Keep 'em coming please.

----------


## Django Fret

Three teenagers with two points each, front and back. Sorry for the photo quality.

----------


## Chris Travers

Cool Pheonix

----------


## Mark Franzke

Here's the one I just finished. I played it in the white for several months because I couldn't part with it while it was being finished.

----------


## Mark Franzke

Here's a close-up.

----------


## Mark Franzke

One more of the abalone rosette.

----------


## amowry

Wow! Nice details.

----------


## John Flynn

From the sublime to the well, not so sublime, my Mederios travel mandolin, made by Michael Mederios of Loveland, Colorado.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Here goes:

----------


## Brad Weiss

the back. . .

----------


## Brad Weiss

. . . and the headstock - - Phoenix Europa!

----------


## Glassweb

> I love my BRW 2 point


Now that's a good-lookin' 2 point mandolin all right... SWEET!

----------


## MandoBen

Here's some pics of my BRW 2-point

----------


## MandoBen

Back

----------


## MandoBen

Heaadstock

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Well, since I already got started, and it IS a two-point thread... Here's #2, the only one I've done with binding.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

And #3 while I'm at it.



I promise I'll stop now. At least until I finish #4. 

/Magnus

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

My Sucek two-point electric mando...

----------


## ninevah

Michael Sassano playing his Monteleone 2-point. What a pair, one of the finest mandolins and madolin players I've ever heard. Check them out at http://www.toobluemusic.com/

----------


## JimRichter

No longer owned: my old Kimble 2 point

Jim

----------


## Mark Walker

Dave Williams' two-point Silver Angel - FRONT:

----------


## Mark Walker

...And the beautiful BACK:

----------


## Greenmando

My Eastman 804D.

----------


## David O'Brien

does this count?

----------


## G. Fisher

This is my Neil Dean 2-point

----------


## Bertram Henze

My old beaten-up Aria 2-point on a sunny sunday morning.

----------


## mandolirius

Those Neil Dean two-points are my favourite design of that style. Love those tailpieces too. How does it sound?

I also liked the Kimble downward-swooping points.

The scroll-point one, is that a Cohen? Interesting bridge.

----------


## G. Fisher

Here are a couple of video clips of my Dean.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bXGiZEQHVJQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xnUvM1iJ85w

----------


## Gary S

Here is my Kimble 2 point. It is a style J #57 dated 4/04.
It has a simple unadorned design with great lines and color.
It is well suited for many styles of music and has a serious bluegrass sound, plenty of dryness in the tone and and a penetrating chop.

----------


## Glassweb

Lots of really lovely looking mandolins here... the 2 point design really works well on the 'ole mandolin. Also, notice how several of these builders have tastefully addressed the extension problem without scooping, scalloping or removing frets (I know, some did do that). Bravo!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Does an Octave Mando qualify?  

This is my Rozawood ROM2. 21.5" scale that plays like a dream. For those of you looking closely, yup, there's a partial shot of the verzi in the soundhole:

----------


## Wesley

I would love to hear from some of the owners { esp the Kimble owners } on their perceptions of the strengths and weaknesses of these two point mandolins. Are they "just another pretty face" or does it fill a particular need in your mandolin family?

----------


## JimRichter

> I would love to hear from some of the owners { esp the Kimble owners } on their perceptions of the strengths and weaknesses of these two point mandolins. Are they "just another pretty face" or does it fill a particular need in your mandolin family?


I personally don't think there are any strengths/weaknesses particular to the two point design. Basically I'm saying that I don't think there is a unique two-point sound. I think it is more of an aesthetic issue, rather than a tonal one.

The tonality issue is the same as any other discussion of mandolin tone: tonewoods used, bracing, builder, etc. My Kimble 2 point was every bit as strong--if not stronger--as my Kimble F5. 

Jim

----------


## BPV

I just want to thank you all.....now there is something else I want....Thanks Again:D

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Another convert! (I love it when a plan comes together.)

----------


## JEStanek

Jimmacd,
The niche the two points fill is to make you waaaaaay cool.

 :Wink:  

Spoken like the guy with a 2 point on order with Brian Dean.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I agree with you 100%. 

(Spoken like the guy who hopes to get a good deal on a J5 when he visits Prague later this year  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

I hope you have total spousal buy in as well. Good hunting.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The spousal approval is pending, but I'm working on it.

----------


## Wesley

Valentines Day is a great way to earn brownie points toward the two point.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

LOL! (It's funny because it's true  :Wink:

----------


## Spruce

Here's one I whipped up in the early 80's....

----------


## senior72

Eastman 805

----------


## senior72

Eastman 805 backside.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

BTW, if anyone is looking for a great value on a hand-crafted two-point, Howard Morris builds oval-hole and f-hole two-points, like this one that was listed recently in the classifieds for only $950 new.

(NFI)

----------


## Nuages

Nice-looking Weber Bighorn up on eBay now:

----------


## BlueNote

My Virginia Phoenix #195

----------


## BlueNote

Another shot of #195. I still can't take a very good picture.

----------


## Glassweb

I'm sorry... I know I've ruffled a lot of feathers about this in the past, but c'mon... isn't there ANYONE else out there that thinks these "tongue-like" scooped, scalloped fretless fingerboard extensions look ridiculous???
Go back to the top of pages 1 and 2 of this thread and check out Ben's (BRW mandolins) tasteful extension treatments on his beautiful and elegant 2-pointers. Now that's what I call an artist...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I don't think the standard "tongue" looks _rediculous_, but I agree that extensions such as those on the BRW, Kimble, Kyswede's #3, Rozawood, Flinthills, Phoenix, Clark, Silver Angel, and Virginia are far more visually interesting.

I also like the non-extension fretboard treatments on the Lebeda and mandogal's BRW, and I think I actually _prefer_ them on a two-point, given that the rest of the instrument is symetrical in appearance as well. (Exception: I think the the fretboard extension on Kyswede's #3 flows very with with its asymertical body-shape -- and perhaps the addition of an asymetrical headstock might lend itself well to that body-shape.)

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

My new Morris, #120

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

the back

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Laminated neck

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> My new Morris, #120


Nice -- how do you like it?

----------


## Chip Booth

Here's a two pointer I came across once, built by Dexter Johnson long ago. #Mahogany back and sides. I hear he only made a few of these. #It sounded pretty nice. I tried to buy it but the guy wasn't selling, he wanted to give it to his three year old to play with...

----------


## Joe Sinchak

Here's a picture of a wonderful two point Dr Dave Cohen built for me.

----------


## Joe Sinchak

And the back.
Check out the exquisite three layer all wood binding.

----------


## Joe Sinchak

And here's my other 2 point.
Thanks to Norman for holding it for me!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Nice -- how do you like it?


I'm lovin' it! Plays easy and has a beautiful tone. Howard Morris makes wonderful mandolins!

----------


## Jim Nollman

Here's my 1930s Kay. What do you call this style, an inside-out two point? The next photo is a good shot of the face inlayed into the headstock. The instrument has had a lot of customization, and it plays like a dream. It has always been my main recording instrument. You can hear some of these recordings by clicking to my website.

----------


## Jim Nollman

headstock

----------


## Jim Nollman

here's the back of the Kay. The front and back are laminates. Apparently pressed rather than carved. Nonetheless it has a tone that equals way more expensive instruments.

----------


## mdlorenz

Of course I'm biased, but IMHO, Joe makes some of the prettiest 2 pointers out there.

Campanella Due

----------


## piknleft

I'm inclined to agree with you. Very pretty. And I enjoyed the sound bytes very much. Can I ask, how long of a wait from waiting list to delivery? Thanks, Mike

----------


## Gibson A5

My 1964 Gibson A5 (Front)

----------


## Gibson A5

My 1964 Gibson A5 (Back)

----------


## mdlorenz

Not too sure of a wait... I'd think around 6 mos. I know joe will be very busy the next couple months, in addition to finishing up an archtop guitar, he's got a couple other buns in the oven... 

Worth giving him a call or emailing though... He's super nice & always great to talk to.

Mine took a couple months less then he originally proposed too.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

My Weber Bighorn...




Really nice flame and LOVE the tortoise binding with white purfling:




The Florentine Peghead looks pretty sweet:




I'm really looking forward to playing this one in.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Gerry, that is lovely!!!

I want an OM like that! (But with a snakehead headstock for mine ...)

Wow....

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Gerry, that is lovely!!!
> 
> I want an OM like that! (But with a snakehead headstock for mine ...)
> 
> Wow....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> stv


You're right. An OM version of this would be rather nice.  

This one has more of the bell-like ring to it than my Bridger F. 

I believe the florentine peghead is an optional item. The standard config is with a snakehead.

----------


## steve V. johnson

OK, here's a long one. #Phil Crump B-II, 2001, cedar/rosewood. #Scale 25.4" #Not a very formal picture... I think the top is a lot darker and more reddish than the pic.

----------


## kyken

Here's my latest 2 point....

----------


## kyken

another view........

----------


## kyken

another........

----------


## kyken

the headstock.............

----------


## kyken

top.............

----------


## Kevin Briggs

That's a sweet Silverangel two-point. Cool as heck.

----------


## JEStanek

I agree! Ken, that is a wonderful looking two point.

Jamie

----------


## kyken

Thanks guys......

----------


## Griffis

Oh man. Such MAS this thread is giving me.

Of all styles, I think the classic 2-point oval hole is my favorite.

----------


## MML

Here's a two point.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Got to play Morris #120 briefly this past saturday. Wish I had more time to spend with it but the little bit I got to play it was enough to tell that it is a very nice sweet sounding instrument. Here is a picture of my first and second 2 point (plus 2) Neely mandolins.

----------


## Gutbucket

Here's my Rigel S-100. It really has 2 horns and not points.

----------


## JEStanek

My Brian Dean...

Jamie

----------


## Gutbucket

What's the back wood on that Dean? It looks sharp.

----------


## Woody Turner

Langdell cylinderback mandola

----------


## JEStanek

Gutbucket, Thanks! It's walnut - sounds great too! More photos here.

David, that dola is mighty fine. 

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

> Langdell cylinderback mandola


More pics of that one, please...

----------


## Woody Turner

Happy to oblige.

----------


## Woody Turner

Blister maple back and sides

----------


## Woody Turner

Here's the back.

----------


## Woody Turner

3-D

----------


## Woody Turner

3-D redux

----------


## Jim Garber

That is a beaut! Thanks, Woody!

----------


## atetone

That cylinderback is very very nice!

----------


## Woody Turner

Thanks, Jamie, Jim, and Atetone.

----------


## Robert Beene

Two points for sure - just not in the usual locations. A buddy of mine found this in pieces at a flea market. He glued it together and gave it to me for my birthday 14 years ago. It plays and sounds OK and is still my sentimental favorite.

----------


## Robert Beene

Heres another one. Now if I could only play like Jethro ...

----------


## otterly2k

Here's my Brian Dean 2-point Octave Mandolin

----------


## otterly2k

and a close up of the points

----------


## otterly2k

and one from the back cuz it's so pretty...

----------


## Woody Turner

Lovely instrument, Karen! Is the back maple? It almost looks like ash (though the color even suggests cherry).

----------


## Michael Wolf

My freshly acquired Lyon & Healy:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Eastman MD807. This is a prototype of the 2-point. Very elegant mando with handsome fret ornamentation.

----------


## Gutbucket

Phoenix Bluegrass model #429

----------


## Gutbucket

Phoenix Bluegrass model

----------


## John Rosett

2004 Arrow G style. Sadly, not mine anymore.

----------


## Gutbucket

My Weber Bighorn D-hole 2 point.

----------


## Gutbucket

Here's the south side

----------


## Steve Weeks

I never knew there was such a thing as a "2-point" mandolin until I came on this site. Fortunately, I've had one for a long time, and am starting to appreciate it more!
Steve

----------


## Lee

Old Wave C# number 358 with the abalone inserts on the points.

----------


## Carleton Page

Man I love Bill's 2 points! I tink the abalone inserts are awesome!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Check out these two tasty Austin Clark Jazzmando two-points, and below is yet another example of his beautiful two-points (this one from his web site)...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Just saw this intriguing 16+" scale two-pointish instrument by Dallas luthier Dan Fobert over in the classifieds...

----------


## grags

Just acquired.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Congrats -- that's a sweet looking dola.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

I expect to take delivery of this incredible 2 pt, semi-bowl back by Brian Dean next week. Just a couple of photos for now. It's hard to see, but this mandolin has BRASS binding! Don't know if that's ever been done before, but it sure looks great to me!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Brian Dean's work is just amazing.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Oh, what the heck...a couple more...

----------


## MLT

I agree that is another fabulous piece of work from Brian. Brass binding? Around the sound hole too? That is cool. Can't wait to hear what you hear when it arrives.

Congratulations.

----------


## Clif Wayland

Gee Whiz that's sweet!
Clif

----------


## Mike Buesseler

There is one soundclip--from Brian--on his website now.

----------


## Wesley

Brass binding. Cool. But Brazilian Rosewood would have been cheaper.....

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Double rings of brass around the soundhole. Single on the body and headstock. This was brass wire I gave Brian, along with a German chasing hammer and planishing block. He hammered the wire into flat strips, then hammered a _flange_ or _tang_ onto the edge of the strips, for mechanical security, before he glued on the outside wood binding. Simply unbelievable ingenuity and craftsmanship, IMO!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

> But Brazilian Rosewood would have been cheaper.....


Not for me, at least in terms of materials. I had the brass and the tools I sent to Brian. He did the work. Besides, BRW doesn't glow like this brass does....

----------


## JEStanek

Wonderful, Mike. And I thought _my_ Labraid was cool. Brian keeps raising the bar. What's the headstock veneer?

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Wow Mike -- that looks incredible.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Headstock veneer...cherry, I believe. There's a pretty good description of everything on BD's website.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Jamie, your 2-pter IS cool, VERY cool!

----------


## grags

try again

----------


## Marshall Stapleton

yellow cedar and english walnut mando
Marshall

----------


## Marshall Stapleton

here is the back - sorry for the poor quality photo
Marshall

----------


## JEStanek

Marshall, you make some cool looking instruments!

Jamie

----------


## Gutbucket

I've posted a picture or two on here, but technically, these mandolins aren't two points, are they? Gibson lists their two points as F-5 mandolins. These mandolins are double cutaways, right? Gruhn's blue book of instrument values does likewise.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Whoa, whoa, whoa!!!

GRAGS!!!

What is that, who built that?!?! That's pretty cool looking, I don't think I've seen anything like that.

Please, smother me in details?

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Bill Snyder

> I've posted a picture or two on here, but technically, these mandolins aren't two points, are they? Gibson lists their two points as F-5 mandolins. These mandolins are double cutaways, right? Gruhn's blue book of instrument values does likewise.


How are they cutaways? They have more to them than A-styles do. They are two points because they have TWO points.

----------


## Gutbucket

Talk to the mandolin guys at Elderly's. They had a Gibson F5 advertised on their site and advertised it as a two point. When I emailed them and asked them why a 2 point and not an F5, they told me an F5 and a two point are the same. An a Jethro Burns style was not considered a 2 point but an A style cutaway. I don't see any F-5 pictures on this post.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Most f-styles are two point. A few are three point. Mr. Brentrup builds a stunning 3 point, f-style.

----------


## Gutbucket

So an F5 is a 2 point but not all 2 points can be F5's no matter how hard they wish. Seems unfair. Who made the rules?

----------


## piknleft

Yeah GRAGS, who built that? Very appealing design. Somewhat of a surprise it has never been stumbled upon. As far as the "that's not really a two point, cause this is a two point". Sounds like the fly s*#t's bein' picked out of the pepper.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> So an F5 is a 2 point but not all 2 points can be F5's no matter how hard they wish. Seems unfair. Who made the rules?


And other two-points don't want to be an F-5, as they are perfectly happy without that cumbersome scroll  :Wink:

----------


## 2point

I think a Randy Wood 2point should be included in this collection. Here's mine

----------


## Gutbucket

That's NICE! Back pic please.

----------


## Carleton Page

Wooooooooooooow that Randy Wood 2 pointer is awesome!

----------


## LKN2MYIS

My BRW front:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Inlay:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

and back:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

and headstock:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

And my Eastman 904D:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

front:

----------


## GRW3

Eastman 804D

Only one mod so far... Bridge corner rounding...

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's a nice one from Greg Boyd's site. It's actually a lefty, but I switched the picture around to see what a less sinister version would look like. Note the cool "yrowM" tailpiece.

----------


## man dough nollij

I think the file name was too long. The pic is only 418x539 pixels...

----------


## man dough nollij

And the sinister version:

----------


## Hans

STV4...

----------


## Hans

Back...

----------


## jmkatcher

That STV4 _really_ appeals to me. Cool design aesthetic!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hans -- I'm not sure if "Stealth" is an appropriate name for that beauty, as it never fails to catch _my_ eye!  :Wink:

----------


## Barb Friedland

Does this one count? My newly acquired Weber Bighorn Mandola

----------


## Barb Friedland

closer view of front

----------


## Barb Friedland

And the back. Weber will recertify the warranty for me and scoop the fetboard extension while they have it.

----------


## Djeph

Love those 2 points. I've owned both of these for over 30 years. The Epiphone Strand on the left is a mid-1950's vintage purchased used. The one on the right is my one and only attempt at building a mandolin.

----------


## texaspaul

I am trying to posta picture of my Roy Marsh 2 point, #It is very unique with Rigel like ronded sides. #Not sure how to attach a picture.

----------


## texaspaul

Well I guess I got it posted so here is a picture of full front.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ...The one on the right is my one and only attempt at building a mandolin.


Looks like more than just an attempt. Looks like you succeeded.

----------


## texaspaul

Thanks Bill for reply, it was the first time I've tried to post a picture on the message board. I usually just read.

----------


## Mandomaiden

Yet another Mowry--who says you gotta be blond to be sexy?

----------


## Mandomaiden

And the back.....

----------


## mandopluker

PT,

VERY NICE!

----------

